# New fish



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I ordered some new fish for my 55 gallon tank that are coming this week 

I got 4 platys
6 cherry barbs 
And a pearl gourami, I know you are supposed too have at least 2 but they only had one in stock so I will get 1-2 more eventually 

im really excited for them but shipping always makes me nervous 😬


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> I ordered some new fish for my 55 gallon tank that are coming this week
> 
> I got 4 platys
> 6 cherry barbs
> ...


Wow, Your tank is gorgeous! So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 💕


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I like gourami’s in pairs personally. 3 may cause you some issues.


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful tank! I hope they get to you safely.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> I like gourami’s in pairs personally. 3 may cause you some issues.


Ok thank you I will just try getting one more then


----------



## SkyCloud (Oct 31, 2020)

Beautiful tank!! I wish I could have one


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

SkyCloud said:


> Beautiful tank!! I wish I could have one


I know me to!!!


----------

